# best value for the $$ - 1911



## hideit

it must have a beaver tail on it........... which? Springfiled or Kimber or S&W or OTHER ???


----------



## AZ Outlaws

Check out the Taurus PT1911...


----------



## AZ Outlaws

Deleted... double post.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

The PT1911 is a really good lower priced 1911. I've got 2 and love them. I'm still a die hard Springfield fan but true is true.:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I don't know much at all about the 1911 platform, but from what I've heard/seen the taurus would be the good way to go.

-Jeff-


----------



## Ram Rod

The PT1911 fits the bill nicely as to the OP. It's next on my list. Yes---I've deveiated from Glock in the 45ACP department with the SIG P220 first.


----------



## submoa

STI Trojan 5.0

IPSC, USPSA, IDPA, SSSA competition gun for a grand.

AH review: http://www.stiguns.com/USPress/a_handgunner/Tactical2003/AHTactical2003.html


----------



## kenn

*1911*

I would go either with the Taurus or the RIA


----------



## TcRoc

I am in the debate myself as to my 1st 1911.
Can't decide what to get,actually frustrating me.lol


----------



## hawcer

TcRoc said:


> I am in the debate myself as to my 1st 1911.
> Can't decide what to get,actually frustrating me.lol


Been there,Done that....I was looking to by my first "new" 1911.Had my heart set on a Kimber Pro-carry II....by the time I saved up my hard earned dough and went to buy it...they jacked the price up $100...Can you say ,WTF?

Needless to say,I walked out of the store with a new IMI Baby Desert Eagle ,100rds of 40s&w ammo and a smile on my face...I also had 200 extra bucks in my pocket I didn't have to spend! 

Don't burn yourself out looking...go get one,NOW!


----------



## forestranger

*RIA Tactical*










Know some folks look down on it, but have owned a bunch of 1911s & this one has impressed me. 500 rds w/o a burp, accurate and $480. Got it for truck gun but I'm rethinking that?


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Really for a 1st 1911 all one can say is how do you want it to perform and how much you want to spend. There are some really nice lower cost ones. the PT1911 and the RIA are two great examples. Ny first was a Springfield and I'm glad it was. I knew many people with Kimbers and the like and I really didn't like them as much..not sure why really, they just didn't feel right. anyway, I picked up the Springer and I knew it was the one for me. i still have that 1911 and it's always treated me right. I do my part and it does it's.

I've bought several others since then both higher end and some less expensive ones. The one thing I have found with a 1911 is there has yet to be one out the box I don't want to do something to to make it better for me. I find it harder to pay top money for a gun that I will take apart and replace several of the parts. So I but more mower cost ones and do it. The only one I have not changed much at all was the Taurus PT1911SS. It's just nice..Tight out of the box it was really nice. My loaded RIA I didn't do a lot to either.

If I had it to do over I'd still go with a Springfield...But the Taurus and hte RIA are nice guns and really should be looked at more by anyone looking to get a 1911.:watching:


----------



## KansKd

In my honest opinion, the best piece for the money especially with the discount, would be the S&W. I have the Taurus and the RIA. Like them both, but its a coin toss between them. If this is your first and you can squeek into the $800 range, S&W or SA loaded, if not, then RIA then Taurus. RIA over Taurus mainly because of customer service. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Centerfired9mm

I went to the shop for my first one looking to buy a Springfield. I love the way it fits my hand and points. I left with a Kimber because the Springers were all on back order. This is the only gun I've ever had that shoots this well out of the box.

I love it. Springfield will have to wait until next time.


----------



## babs

Ladies and Gents,
I was just messin' around on Bud's site for cleaning supplies, etc.. I saw this....

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/778/products_id/411534919

Ok... I dunno what you think of Sig 1911's around this site, but I know regular Sig's are considered pretty darn good in these parts.. But, this appears to me to be quite a deal if Sig makes a good 1911... $599!!

Anyway, thought I'd share.. I know nothing of Sig 1911's but here ya go. :mrgreen: Infact I'm a little PO'd I already blew the wad on a p226 before seeing this gun.


----------



## hawcer

Darn that looks nice.... :smt023

Maybe I could get one with the May Economic stimulous Check I'm supposed to get .


----------



## Sigma_6

*Smith&wesson*

I personally like the springfields as well. I just bought a gently used GI model off of a friend of mine for $250.00 and am lovin it so far. Just stay away from the Charles Daly 1911's had nuthin but problems with the one I had. But the best bang for the buck IMO would be the Taurus PT1911. Just my 2cents worth.


----------



## Tactical Tom

*R.i.a*

IMO the Rock Island Armory is the best bang for the $ :smt023 It shoots great & is a solid gun , Got mine for $369.00 NIB ! It's the GI model.


----------



## bscinar

I would take a long look at the RIA Tactical - I love mine and it is about $150 Less OTD than the Taurus. Fit and function on mine have been perfect with just over 600 rounds so far.


----------

